# Adirondack Chairs



## RichInSoMD (Jan 16, 2012)

In an impulsive moment, I purchased 5/4 X 6 red cedar boards and a cedar 4X4 to make an Adirondack chair using a woodworkingden.com plan. The Adirondack chairs in the photos found on this site are very attractive. However, I am bothered by the high cost of this wood; and to justify the high cost of this wood (especially to YKW), could I modify the construction method? Specifically, I am wondering if I could use fastening methods that don't use exposed screw heads to make the chair. If other people do that, what methods are practical? From the Adirondack chair photos on this site you can see that the neat rows of exposed screw heads add to the beauty of the chair. Even so, I would like opinions and advice about using a different construction method.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

You could use a wood plug to cover the screws. To get an idea please see






With the amount of hardware required for a chair, it's practical…sure, is it practical to you?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Had you called it a "Muskoka Chair" I would be happy to help

: ))


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Moron - You say tomato…


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Yup and I also say "Muskoka" and a lot of "Eh!"

screws on either chair, no matter what side of the 49th parallel they are made, are best driven up into the adjoining part, as opposed to down, thus avoiding water retention and rot……some exceptions applied ; )

All chairs are basically equal in function yet quite different in longevity : ))

Avoiding screws that are visible is easy, making an outdoor chair, subject to prolonged periods of mother nature with out the use of mechanical fasteners, albeit possible, isnt really practical.

never take down a fence until you know why it was put up in the first place : )) It's kinda like improving upon a shovel ?


----------



## RichInSoMD (Jan 16, 2012)

The Ron Hazelton video about plugs was interesting. Thanks for that.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Muskoka - I learn something new everyday

BTW…good advice


----------



## RichInSoMD (Jan 16, 2012)

This is the Adirondack chair


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

at the end of the day, if you had fun you "WIN"

at the end of the day you had fun and made a buck, you "Win Win"


----------

